
Results: Two dishtowels can be as effective as an n95 mask - dr_dshiv
https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/best-materials-make-diy-face-mask-virus/
======
dang
Rewriting titles like this is against the site guidelines. Accounts that do
that eventually lose submission privileges, so please review the rules and
follow them.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
dr_dshiv
Got it. Thanks.

------
robjan
Surgical mask, not N95 as stated in the editorialised title. Additionally they
noted that it was hard to breathe through this improvised dishcloth mask.

~~~
ipython
Rewritten title: “not breathing more effective than surgical mask”

------
jawns
This research, of course, has implications for volunteers who are trying to
make DIY masks for health care providers, to use as a last resort.

But I think the broader message should be: Wearing a mask in public,
regardless of what material it's made from, is better than nothing.

It offers at least some protection to the wearer, and it also offers at least
some protection to people around the wearer.

In several Asian countries, it is totally normal for people to wear masks in
public to protect themselves and others from infectious diseases.

Perhaps this pandemic will help normalize the practice in the US. I really
hope that resistance because of dumb cultural factors doesn't lead to more
severe outcomes. Sure, bud, you look silly in a mask, but better silly than on
a ventilator.

------
tyingq
Dishtowel is pretty non-specific. If it was, for example, terrycloth, like a
bath towel...I can see some surface area, and standoff advantages. I've seen
dish towels made from many very different types of cloth though.

------
stevenjohns
I may be mistaken but I can’t see N95 mentioned anywhere?

The common surgical masks and N95 masks are two very different things.

------
adrr
A surgical mask isn't a N95 mask.

------
PiotrVonKleve
How easy it is to breathe through this material? -128% !!!!! Harder than
surgical mark!!!! \--- Researchers’ Pick for Best-Performing Homemade Mask
Material

Based on particle capture and breathability, the researchers concluded that
cotton t-shirts and pillow cases are the best choices for DIY masks.

------
dillonmckay
dang, fix the headline, please.

